

PC Users: Want to write more? Get this - bpourriahi
http://they.misled.us/dark-room
This may be a repost, but it doesn't matter. If you're someone who wishes they would write more, but can't figure out why, this is a rather effective solution. I don't use this to organize or save documents.. rather, it just gives me an unbridled level of focus and attention. I cut out what I write and paste it in a project-management system I have. It has changed my life for the better for the past few months. I think quickly, and writing longhand is too slow. This is perfect for stream of consciousness, getting thoughts out, journaling, understanding projects, writing about dreams, and gaining clarity.<p>Try it out and see if it doesn't help against whatever you use now.<p>Peace.
======
ThomPete
I use OmmWriter which I find more soothing for my needs. It has also I believe
improved my writing quite a lot.

The last year or so I have tried to remove noise that doesn't add anything.
Only check mail and twitter a couple of times a day, only log into facebook if
i recieve a mail about something happening there.

Recently I suggested to a friend to get a Kindle rather than an iPad (I have
both) as I knew the iPad would just have him go back and forth between the
browser and the books he is trying to read. The kindle for it's lack of cool
apps and browsing is exactly doing the job of keeping me focused.

Which makes me think whether products in the future will diverge more than
converge and instead be able to speak with each other through bluetooth or
something.

------
joeld42
I love those writeroom style apps. (I use WriteRoom on mac, and Q10 on
windows). I also wrote my own free writing-motivator software:

<http://code.google.com/p/write-attack/>

If this kind of app is the "carrot" approach, write-attack is the "stick". :)
It's not for everyone but it works for me.

------
willh
I made a similar app for iPad:

<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id364905579?mt=8>

------
giu
Also recommendable: <http://baara.com/q10/> . It's Windows-only, though

------
dtf
There are a number of web-based options too, eg:

<http://writer.bighugelabs.com/>

And for Linux etc:

<http://pyroom.org/>

~~~
pasbesoin
A while back (a couple of years?), someone released a Google Docs CSS tweak
that provided a similar appearance -- green on black. Unfortunately, I've lost
the reference.

